# ECF Game 5: Pacers @ Heat (5/30 8:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh

*Thursday, May 30, 2013 | 8:30 pm | TV: TNT*









*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Drizzy

As close to a must-win as you can get.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UD40

I think this is no doubt a must win.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Let's finish these muthafockers in 6. COME ON!!!


----------



## Jace

No idea what to expect from this game.


----------



## doctordrizzay

This has to be an absolute thrashing of souls


----------



## PoetLaureate

I am quite nervous


----------



## IbizaXL

this game all depends if our guys play Heat basketball! so far its only happened in spurts this entire postseason, with the exception being game 3 where they played to their identity a full game.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Drizzy

GAMEDAY!

Nervous as ever but trying to keep positive thoughts.

LET'S GET IT.

:manbearpig:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PoetLaureate

Positive thinking:
- Pacers are shooting 7% better than their usual average from 3
- Pacers are living at the line, attempting wayyyy more FT than normal
- Wade and Bosh have been meh, Allen/Battier have been terrible

Despite all this, each game is down to the wire. Play up to our standards and we should win.


----------



## Jace

A Kirk Goldsberry Grantland piece from today shows ShattiButtles are getting their normal, preferred open looks, just not hitting. Seems to be mostly just a bad cold spell.

As far as fouling, the ones against the bigs with too-deep position are expected, but we can't be letting George Hill get to the line like Durant. That's silly stuff and a recipe for disaster.

Last game one of the oddities that you can isolate as having beaten us was Lance Stephenson hitting absurd shots on mostly good D. In fact we played a lot of great D the last game that was only rewarded by missed boxouts and IND big putbacks. Can't let that keep happening.


Need full-MBP tonight!










DOMINATE THEM LIKE YOU DOMINATED THAT ELEPHANT


----------



## Drizzy

Just over 3 hours left....BIGGEST GAME OF THE YEAR!


----------



## Ben

I genuinely have no idea what's going to happen. I need to wake up to a win.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PoetLaureate

I'm watching highlights of game 3 against the Pacers and game 5 against the Celtics last year so I can remember what rock bottom felt like. God damn those were some stressful series.


----------



## Wade County

^ This. Whenever I get over anxious about this shit, I think back to last year and how often I felt like 'this is it, we're screwed, big 3 hasn't worked...etc'....and we got through and won the 'chip.

Doesn't mean that tonight is a given, but we're a very good home team. Pacers have played us well in our building so far, lets give them a reminder who the best team in the league is.

Crush em HEAT


----------



## UD40

I'll say it now: Lebron will net between 30-40 pts and Wade will chip in a solid 25.


----------



## UD40

And Bosh will crush the glass with 5 rebounds.


----------



## Wade County

Sure would like Wade to score 25. I dont even remember when he last scored that many. Seems like a long ass time ago.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

UD40 said:


> And Bosh will crush the glass with 5 rebounds.


:laugh:


----------



## Jace

Yeah hard to see Wade drop 25, but if it's going to happen it's probably at home. I'm guessing you were kidding about Bosh grabbing 5 boards. Maybe in quadruple OT, if he stays out of foul trouble.


----------



## UD40

Vogel to the Pacers: "We must box out, the rebounds must be won."

I just checked, they're already up 12 rebounds on us and the game hasn't even started.


----------



## Jace

I'm a little worried that with all of the build up of ShattiButtle bricks by the time Spo resorts to Miller Time Mike will feel too much pressure to actually hit shots. Get him in early.


----------



## BlackNRed

Drive ON Hibbert!


----------



## Jace

Bosh needs to hit that shot tonight.


----------



## Jace

Lucky on the West miss.


----------



## Jace

Wow UD.


----------



## Wade County

WTF Udonis....


----------



## Wade County

Lets get going guys...


----------



## Jace

LBJ with the linedrive from midrange.


----------



## Jace

Good O-board UD.


----------



## Jace

Chalmers that's awful.


----------



## Wade County

There you go UD


----------



## Wade County

God dammit Rio...


----------



## Jace

Why does Bosh think that's an acceptable FGA against Hibbert? I don't get why he goes dumb so often.

Bad TO LeBron.


----------



## Wade County

We suck


----------



## PoetLaureate

This team is stuck in mud right now


----------



## Wade County

Le3

Less jumpers Lebron...


----------



## Jace

Scary, but nice, move by Chalmers.


----------



## Jace

George on fire to start.


----------



## Wade County

Nice drive Rio


----------



## Jace

LeBron is jumpshot happy still. Faaaaaantastic.


----------



## Wade County

Far out George...


----------



## PoetLaureate

They are terrified to go inside


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Awful start for Lebron on both ends of the floor.


----------



## BlackNRed

Hibbert has ruined us.


----------



## Jace

We look like a shell of ourselves. Not liking the vibe to start.


----------



## Jace

Pathetic offense.


----------



## Jace

All Chalmers and UD right now. The Big 2.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario is super aggressive. 

Hey Lebron, do what Mario's doing.


----------



## BlackNRed

Haslem says give me Hibbert I'll take that big mofo down.


----------



## PoetLaureate

I mean Hibbert is good and all but I have never seen a center dominate us the way he has. This guy is playing out of his mind right now.


----------



## BlackNRed

Jace said:


> All Chalmers and UD right now. The Big 2.


Lil 2! Lil 2!


----------



## Wade County

Hibbert is destroying us. He averaged 11 in the season. 11!


----------



## BlackNRed

PoetLaureate said:


> I mean Hibbert is good and all but I have never seen a center dominate us the way he has. This guy is playing out of his mind right now.


That's what happens when you put a soft/weak 4 at the 5.


----------



## Jace

Indiana has missed 4 of their 11 shots, and 3 of them were layups. We're lucky they're not 10/11.


----------



## Jace

Wade got shamed on that backdoor. Need better awareness. Shane saved his ass.


----------



## Jace

Wade is playing with no energy with the ball. Get off it if you're not going to play hard. Ridiculous.


----------



## Wade County

Wade you tard


----------



## Jace

Dwyane, you really think you should leave the hot shooter for the guy that just missed everything? He's become so dumb.


----------



## Jace

Wade with the rare made first and missed second FT.

LeBron just passed up a shot over Hill for a Wade spot up 2 airball. :nonono:

George not missing. Everyone was talking shit about him, so no surprise.


----------



## Wade County

RIO lulz. 3333


----------



## PoetLaureate

Paul George making a bunch of garbage


----------



## Jace

Awful 1st quarter. Chalmers is our best player and LeBron is getting dominated.


----------



## Wade County

Why do teams light us from deep? Indy arent even a good 3pt shooting team and they're stroking it


----------



## Wade2Bosh

23-19 after 1

2 guys have scored for the Pacers yet they are up 4.


----------



## Jace

PoetLaureate said:


> Paul George making a bunch of garbage


A couple were open, but most would appear low-percentage.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Jace said:


> A couple were open, but most would appear low-percentage.


He's a 36% shooter from deep and the team as a whole is 30% but of course shooting way above their heads this series


----------



## bball2223

Somebody needs to get your guys going, they look lifeless out there.


----------



## Wade County

Not how I wanted us to start this game...


----------



## Wade County

Wade and Bosh again sucking, 1-6 to start.

Lebron has 3 turnovers and not dominating.

Not a recipe for success.


----------



## Jace

Spo moves defensive stopper Ray Allen to George.


----------



## Wade County

Why has Lebron become a jump shooter? Attack the ****ing paint bro


----------



## PoetLaureate

Hooray he took it at Hibbert


----------



## Jace

LeBron goes at Hibbert and scores.


----------



## Wade County

WTF Ray? No idea how he made that


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron finally attacked Hibbert. Still drifted away, but at least he went at his chest a bit.


----------



## Jace

Hibbert has hit every hook in this series, and is now hitting jumpers.


----------



## PoetLaureate

I mean its ridiculous, he's not going to miss another shot again is he


----------



## Wade County

Hibbert and George. No other Pacers STILL has scored. WTF


----------



## Jace

LeBron has become so human in the Playoffs. It's scary.

Cole WTF.


----------



## Jace

Bird vs. Hansbrough was inevitable.


----------



## Wade County

Cole...????!


----------



## UD40

Idiot, Birdman, idiot.

Let's hope that sparks something.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Come on Birdman. If he isnt tossed tonight, he's probably lost for game 6.


----------



## Wade County

Bird T coming up


----------



## BlackNRed

I didn't see any flagrant, that was clean by Birdman.


----------



## Jace

Giving away points in a pivotal Playoff game while facing a wing and C that won't miss. We're puddy-brained.


----------



## UD40

That should light the fire.

Big block from Bird!


----------



## Jace

Nice block Bird.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

BlackNRed said:


> I didn't see any flagrant, that was clean by Birdman.


The shoulder check was a flagrant. He's lucky he wasnt kicked out.


There you go, Bird! That's how you get payback.


----------



## PoetLaureate

eat them alive bird


----------



## Wade County

LOL BIrd


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Giving away points in a pivotal Playoff game while facing a wing and C that won't miss. We're **bird* brained.


FIFY :meditate:


----------



## Wade County

We need to find something. Game is being played at Indy's tempo.


----------



## BlackNRed

Wade2Bosh said:


> The shoulder check was a flagrant. He's lucky he wasnt kicked out.
> 
> 
> There you go, Bird! That's how you get payback.


That's alright with me. Get this team fired up.


----------



## Wade County

Will be interesting to see if that gets upgraded to flagrant 2 post-game though


----------



## Jace

BattiNay.


----------



## Wade County

Battibricks


----------



## Wade County

LeJ


----------



## Wade County

We suck man. Really.


----------



## Jace

Ray continues taking bad shots.

Hate that that LeBron drive wasn't rewarded by a bucket or FTs. Now he'll probably avoid it some more.



Wade2Bosh said:


> FIFY :meditate:


Beautifully done.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade is taking horrific shots


----------



## Jace

That was an awful shot by Wade. Really should run offense.


----------



## Wade County

Indy again shooting over 50%.


----------



## Jace

Wade and Ray have become JR Smiths.


----------



## Wade County

What am i watching here


----------



## PoetLaureate

Can someone mop our end of the floor? Why is everyone slipping?


----------



## Wade County

Wade would've and 1 that once upon a time.

Prepare for a 1-2 or 0-2 from the line.


----------



## BlackNRed

This don't even look like the Miami Heat man,


----------



## Jace

We've taken 5 more shots, but made 2 less. Unreal how below our heads and above their heads both teams have played offensively.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade and Bosh the last game. Began the game with a combined 4 points in their 1st 27 total minutes of play between the 2.

Tonight, they have 3 in 26 combined minutes. 

Pitiful.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Finally a decent drive


----------



## Jace

Nice move by Wade in transition.


----------



## Jace

Get the deflection, NO hustle to the loose ball. Sam Young dunk. Consistently pathetic.

Bosh brick.


----------



## Jace

Chalmers and Wade with the stupidity collaboration.


----------



## Wade County

Rio the only ****er attacking


----------



## Jace

Defensive boards. We're anemic.


----------



## Wade County

Oh my ****ing god Wade and Rio


----------



## Jace

It's not size Kerr. Not sure they know how to give the requisite effort on the boards anymore.


----------



## Jace

There you go Bosh.


----------



## PoetLaureate

More of that Chris, drive on their ass


----------



## PoetLaureate

This is such a miserable half and yet we're down 2. Story of the goddamn series, can't sustain solid play for more than 2 minutes at a time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

PoetLaureate said:


> This is such a miserable half and yet we're down 2. Story of the goddamn series, can't sustain solid play for more than 2 minutes at a time.


Story of the series. Story of the playoffs.


----------



## Jace

Like to see Bosh driving more, at least if he's taking good control of the ball.


----------



## PoetLaureate

That was a smooth confident jumper, more plz


----------



## Wade County

West is killing me


----------



## Jace

Wade...


----------



## Jace

Awful half.


----------



## Wade County

Defense you nobs


----------



## Wade County

My ****ing god Wade.


----------



## Wade County

We've actually smoked ourselves retarded.


----------



## PoetLaureate

What a sorry half, good lord


----------



## Jace

Wade even turns a low percentage situation into the lowest percentage shot. Could've gotten a decent look there.

This team is excessively frustrating.


----------



## Wade County

6 assists off 17 FGs. I dunno what we're doing these days. This is not the same team.


----------



## Wade County

And yeah, Wade took a stupid shot at the end there. Definitely could've got a better look.


----------



## Jace

Would like to see LeBron devote an entire quarter to eschewing the jumper for intelligent, poised, and confident drives at the rim, regardless of who is on the floor.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Foul by West on Andersen when they and Mahinmi were fighting for the rebound and the latter made points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

44-40 at the half

Awful half for the Heat.


----------



## IbizaXL

some of the dumbest basketball ive seen. these guys are either stubborn or ignorant.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Wade has been bad. Two horrific decisions during the last two minutes or so.

He got one field goal...


----------



## Wade County

Why have we not gone to Lebron in the post, like, once that half!?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Hibbert and George is very effective today. I hope they can't keep this up.


----------



## Wade County

Can't win when Big 3 act like the Big 0.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Things have to change drastically in the 2nd half for the Heat to win this game. Right now its looking like most of our playoff losses have looked over the last few years. 

Lebron is hitting J's but still needs to attack much more. Wade needs to not take dumb shots. Bosh needs to make his presence felt. And we need to have some semblance of interior D.

Team looks like they are playing a 2nd night of a back to back game in January.


----------



## Wade County

I guess despite that shitness, we're only down 4 somehow.


----------



## Wade County

Can we go with Miller instead of Battier? Serious


----------



## Wade County

Shane shooting 23% in the playoffs.


----------



## Wade County

LOL at that start. Typical.


----------



## Jace

Great move by LeBron around and over Hill.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

3 offensive plays. 3 attacks to the basket. Dont care if they get stuffed, keep attacking.


----------



## Wade County

Nice UD!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Haslem - MVP!


----------



## Jace

What UD.

EDIT: I meant to write "Whoa," but that works.


----------



## PoetLaureate

2006 Udonis!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

UD!

There you go, attack Hibbert on the perimeter with quickness.

4 offensive plays. 4 drives to the basket. Keep it up.


----------



## Wade County

UD!


----------



## Wade County

LETS GO HEAT! MAKE A RUN!


----------



## Jace

Not a good shot LeBron.


----------



## Wade County

FOH West, jesus


----------



## Jace

Would like to see us continue making them pay for selling out for O-boards like that.


----------



## Wade County

Bad LeJ...


----------



## Wade County

Easy Ledunk


----------



## Jace

FTs after the LeDrive. His first of the game.


----------



## Wade County

There you go LBJ! Attack the rack


----------



## Wade County

FML


----------



## Jace

Wreckless pass Dwyane.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Wade need to start make some points.


----------



## Wade County

Wade you spud


----------



## Jace

Hibbert 4-4 from the line. LeWade 4-8.


----------



## Wade County

4-8 from the line tonight.


----------



## Jace

Finally Hill gets called for that push-off on his drives.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, they actually called that Hill bump on HIM. He'd been doing that the whole series.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

No technical on West?


----------



## UD40

UD hopefully sparking a fire.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Haslem and Chalmers gets one too...


----------



## Jace

We're letting the stupid personalities be too dominant tonight. Chalmers and Bird shouldn't be this noticed outside of play.


----------



## PoetLaureate

That's right get in his face UD


----------



## Wade County

Oh bullshit


----------



## Jace

This LeBron is killing me slowly.


----------



## Wade County

FFS Bron


----------



## Wade County

LeJ


----------



## Wade County

Effing George


----------



## Wade County

Another LeJ


----------



## Jace

THRIO


----------



## Wade County

Nice rotation CB


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

West using his elbow there on Chalmers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LeJ is locked in.


----------



## Wade County

THRIO


----------



## PoetLaureate

shots falling, thank you lord


----------



## Jace

Five point lead. Here's where we've normally crumbled.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

LeBron has been playing great during the last minutes.


----------



## Wade County

LeJ COME ON


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Didn't it say 58 to Pacers? Lol.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Five point lead. Here's where we've normally crumbled.


Every ****ing time. Get up by this amount, then allow a quick 5 or 6-0 run with the quickness.


----------



## Wade County

Im ok with Lebron taking the 15-17 footers. It's the 20 footers I dont like. He has more of a threat attacking the hoop posting and facing from 15-17.


----------



## Jace

Gift FTs right here. Major bailout for West. He had nothing.


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> Im ok with Lebron taking the 15-17 footers. It's the 20 footers I dont like. He has more of a threat attacking the hoop posting and facing from 15-17.


Exactly. He's better at those touch, rhythm shots.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Three by LeBron!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ 3333


----------



## Jace

:manbearpig: rebound


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Allen misses one. Of course...


----------



## Wade County

OOOH LBJ IS LOCKED IN


----------



## Wade2Bosh

OMFG Ray..

Ray and Shane in an endless slump.


----------



## Jace

Walter, my man. You're the 3-point King. Do it. Do your thing. That thing you do. Please papi.


----------



## PoetLaureate

That three by Allen always went in during the regular season alsdfhasdl;fkjas;ldkfjwiofjwoeifjqowefjasdfasdf


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

They get a offensive rebound. I didn't see it clearly but I think it was Bosh's fault.


----------



## Wade County

Judas and Bane a combined 0-4.

PLEASE dust off Mike Miller or somebody. ****.


----------



## Jace

Trust can only go so far. Can't continue to lose Playoff games because Ray/Shane are epically cold.


----------



## Wade County

Lebron needs to use the threat of the LeJ to go MBP and cram in Hibberts grill


----------



## Wade2Bosh

WithHotCompanyInMiami said:


> They get a offensive rebound. I didn't see it clearly but I think it was Bosh's fault.


Bosh grabbed the rebound and turned his head looking to create a fastbreak, then Stephenson knocked the ball out of his hands and it hit Bosh before falling out of bounds.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great hustle by Mario


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Nice one by Chalmers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

UD!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Wade2Bosh said:


> Bosh grabbed the rebound and turned his head looking to create a fastbreak, then Stephenson knocked the ball out of his hands and it hit Bosh before falling out of bounds.


Okay.

Haslem! 63-55.


----------



## PoetLaureate

I have had some fierce UD hate this year but he's been huge this game


----------



## Jace

Chalmers passes up an open LeBron near the rim, but UD saves the possession with the J.


----------



## Wade County

UD J!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yes, make Hibbert have to play quick. Great double by UD there.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Pacers take a timeout. They would otherwise get a turnover in that situation.


----------



## Wade County

UD is playing fantastic


----------



## Jace

D turnt up. Got to keep it as such.



Wade County said:


> Lebron needs to use the threat of the LeJ to go MBP and cram in Hibberts grill


Good call. The beauty of it going down.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Turnover by Pacers.

Haslem again!


----------



## Jace

I like it U.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

UD again

Didnt catch it cleanly, but still hits.


----------



## PoetLaureate

UDONIS ****ING HASLEM


----------



## Wade2Bosh

UD again!!


----------



## UD40

THATS MY BOY!

UDDDDDD!!!!!!!


----------



## Jace

WHO ARE U????????


----------



## PoetLaureate

OH MY GOD UDONIS HASLEM


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Haslem and LeBron have combined great.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

UD needs to pick a fight every game. Get himself fired up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ 3333


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Three by Lebron.


----------



## UD40

We finally close out a damn quarter!!


----------



## Jace

Did Marv say a Heat went to the lockerroom?

LeBron from North Miami Beach!


----------



## PoetLaureate

LEBRON JAMES BITCH


----------



## Wade2Bosh

what a bailout call.


----------



## Jace

These end of quarter soft calls are ridiculous.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

My commentator (Swedish) is reading much at Wikipedia. I have noticed that.


----------



## PoetLaureate

shoot it cole wtf


----------



## Wade2Bosh

70-57 after 3

What a way to end a quarter. 

Doubt Lebron sits. Gotta keep this defensive energy up.

Even though they're falling, cant keep taking J's. Would like to see UD pump fake next time and drive like he did early in the 3rd.


----------



## Jace

The way David West is officiated really tests my foul-intensity-to-size ratio focus theory.


----------



## Wade County

THATS HOW WE DO BOYS


----------



## Wade County

Close now. Gotta win this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I believe we scored 30 points in a quarter where Wade and Bosh combined for 1 point.


----------



## Wade County

UD has earnt extra time. Particularly while Battibricks is Baneing it up.


----------



## Wade County

New Big 3: Bron, UD and Rio :laugh:


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

One point by Pacers during the last nine minutes according to the interviewer. That is probably correct.


----------



## Jace

Ray's shot selection is awful. Keep him off the floor Spo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron sits. A little shocked.


----------



## Jace

Followed by the George 3. Here we go.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Take out Allen. I can't stand him anymore.


----------



## Wade County

Ray taking the WORST jumpers


----------



## Jace

Oh god. Lead is gonna be gone.

Here comes LeBron.


----------



## Wade County

FFS Miami


----------



## Wade County

****ing retarded.

Get Lebron in right now.


----------



## Wade County

Remember when Ray and Battier were good?


No, neither do I. Has been a long, long time since either did anything positive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole, Wade, Ray and Battier on the floor together with Bosh and Lebron on the bench. Played with fire and quickly got burned. 

Nothing good was coming from that lineup. Not with how they've all played this series and postseason.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

How many of these quick, 5-0 runs has this Heat team allowed when they've been up? My goodness.


----------



## Wade County

Can we just ride the Rio / Wade / Bron / UD / Bosh lineup from here on out.

Or drop Wade for Mike Miller for extra spacing....


----------



## Jace

Ethan Skolnick has been bringing up a good point. Mike doesn't try the bullshit Ray does, and moves the ball well. His presence over Ray would augment the O in many ways right now.


----------



## Wade County

MBP needs to reassert our dominance now


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Oh, Allen did something!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The Pacers have been able to get away with having David West covering Ray Allen.

If anything, this series has shown that there is no plays in the Heat playbook that run Ray around multiple screens, which was his specialty.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Cole over Hibbert!


----------



## Wade County

Damn Lebron. Finish that.


----------



## Jace

Great move and finish by Cole.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ray 3333

Finally


----------



## Wade County

Bah. Hibbert.


----------



## Jace

A Thray!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Three by Allen. WHAT!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ2WADE


----------



## Jace

Keep it up.


----------



## PoetLaureate

We deserved that one after Stephensons bullshit 3 at the end of the 3rd last game


----------



## Wade County

MY god THRAY finally


----------



## Wade County

Nice feed by LBJ getting Wade the easy deuce


----------



## Jace

According to @CoupNBA Indiana's down to one TO.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

West, Hibbert and George have made nearly all of Pacers' points. Great for us. Unfortunately, they have been effective.


----------



## Jace

PoetLaureate said:


> We deserved that one after Stephensons bullshit 3 at the end of the 3rd last game


I sorta thought that was pretty instantly balanced by the wild 3 Ray hit from the left corner in the 4th.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Jace said:


> According to @CoupNBA Indiana's down to one TO.


That's right.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

WithHotCompanyInMiami said:


> West, Hibbert and George have made nearly all of Pacers' points. Great for us. Unfortunately, they have been effective.


Finally seems to be catching up to them right now.


----------



## Jace

Wade falls. Indiana scores.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Jace said:


> I sorta thought that was pretty instantly balanced by the wild 3 Ray hit from the left corner in the 4th.


The difference is that Pacers shouldn't have had the ball there. That foul on LeBron was pathetic.


----------



## Jace

Really wish Wade wouldn't go down needlessly after he already didn't get the call. Looks like it cost us a bucket.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Happy I didnt kill Wade for that earlier play. That was a pretty vicious elbow.

Good thing he wears that mouthpiece now.


----------



## Wade County

Close now guys


----------



## Wade2Bosh

BIRDMAN


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Andersen can't miss!


----------



## Jace

Bird stays perfect on the J.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole!


----------



## Wade County

Bird J!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Cole! 85-70.


----------



## Wade County

NoCO!


----------



## Jace

LeBron has gotten called for so many offensive fouls for that pushoff West just did to Ray. The refs really pamper their bigs.


----------



## Wade County

FFS


----------



## Wade County

Dont reach Lance


----------



## Jace

MVP chants. LeBron misses. BAN THE CHANT MICKY.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

George has helped us in some ways in this game. Lol.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Two turnovers. Ah.


----------



## Jace

Awful possession LeBron. Need to be more aggressive when you get in the lane.

Ray so bad.


----------



## Wade County

Ray undid his good board


----------



## PoetLaureate

Nice plays by Cole and Bosh there


----------



## Wade County

Cole great work!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

So many of our players just looking while West is fighting for an offensive rebound. Lucky enough, Cole fixed that!


----------



## PoetLaureate

ooooo nice break there


----------



## Jace

Never seen LeBron at his wit's end like this regarding foul calls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Force feeding Lebron right now. 

I'd love to see us go to Bosh and have him face Hibbert up. Havent done it once this series.


----------



## Wade County

Please just end this game well. No runs!


----------



## Jace

Can't get LeBron a touch?


----------



## Jace

U. D.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Again, Haslem can't miss.


----------



## Jace

U! D!


----------



## UD40

LOLance Stephenson.


----------



## PoetLaureate

UD is basically doing what Chris Bosh usually does


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This piece of shit game by Stephenson makes the last game more frustrating.


----------



## Jace

Gameball to the UDominatrix.


----------



## Wade County

UD saving the day!


----------



## Wade County

There you go Lebrezzy


----------



## PoetLaureate

BOSH WITH HIS 5TH BOARD


----------



## Jace

Don't mess around in Indiana. Soles to Adam's apples.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Great game! LeBron and Haslem impressed most.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Close them out on their floor just like last year


----------



## Wade County

Game Miami!

2nd half was MUCH better.


----------



## Jace

PoetLaureate said:


> BOSH WITH HIS 5TH BOARD


BnR IS MISS CLEOOOOOOOOOO!!!

:bosh2: BOSH DOMINATED THE GLASS :bosh1::bosh2::bosh2: :bosh2:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat win

After an especially awful 1st half, Heat did a complete 180 in the 2nd half. 

Lebron and UD were amazing in the 3rd quarter. 

Mario was very good as well.

Wade, Ray, Shane and Bosh were still pretty bad. 

Heat now either 30 or 31-0 when Birdman grabs 4 or more rebounds.


----------



## Jace

Gotta hope the back and forth winning in this series ends Saturday. If not, gotta hope it continues through the entire series.


----------



## PoetLaureate

One more win... just one more win and we are done with these stupid Bulls/Pacers type teams. I want to see our team free flowing again.


----------



## Jace

Not architecturally the game I would've drawn up for LeBron for the most part, but he made the shots. I was comfortable with the mid-range pullups. 30/8/6 on 50% (26 shots). Pretty good considering all the Js.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Haslem shot 8 of 9 again.


----------



## Jace

> @*SherwoodStrauss*  3m Bunch of pundits said, "Haslem isn't going 8-of-9 again." In fairness to them, how in the hell?!


:whoknows:


----------



## Wade County

^ He hit his last 8, cause his first jumper hit the side of the backboard!


----------



## Wade County

LeJ was cooking in that 3rd quarter too. When he's feeling it like that, i'm cool with them. 

It's when he's struggling and continues taking them that shits me. I'd still like to see us establish him on the block again. So dangerous there.


----------



## doctordrizzay

what happen what happened??? I was at work missed the game.

what was the story of tonight?


----------



## Jace

UD credits Juwan for the halftime peptalk.


----------



## Wade County

LOL. Juwan. Intangibles 

Story of the night:

- Heat sucked first half
- Heat dominated 3rd quarter behind LeJ's
- Heat held off Pacers mini-rally in the 4th.


----------



## Jace

So, UD, Juwan, Rio, bad Wade...all this series needs is...










He's winking down on us in Heat Heaven.


----------



## Wade County

LOOOL great time to bust the seedy Dex gif

Seriously...Wade and Bosh need to come back to being Wade and Bosh. They flat out suck at the moment.

Rio and Udonis are literally our 2nd and 3rd best players in this series. That's not good.


----------



## Wade County

Likelihood that Birdman gets suspended for Game 6?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

doctordrizzay said:


> what happen what happened??? I was at work missed the game.
> 
> what was the story of tonight?


Absolutely awful 1st half by everyone on the Heat.

Masterful 3rd by Lebron and UD, and then held the 10 to 13 pt lead the rest of the way.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> Likelihood that Birdman gets suspended for Game 6?


He got a flagrant 1 and a T on that play and that was after the refs reviewed it. 

Could be upgraded to a flagrant 2. Dont know if that means he misses the next game.


----------



## Jace

I'm pretty sure an upgrade to a flagrant 2 wouldn't be a suspension automatically, but they could suspend him if they consider his actions severe enough. Seems in a grey area to me, though I'm leaning toward just a flagrant 2 upgrade and fine.


----------



## Wade County

Suspension would be a bit tight. He overreacted initially, but cooled down. Hopefully he's available.

Incredible that he is at 100% for the series to far. Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Damn, UD was just on with the TNT crew in a white hot warmup shirt and just a minute later, he's now at the podium in a black heat shirt.


----------



## tone wone

Weird ass game to say the least. Biggest positive was the defense from the 2nd on was great. Honestly, it wasn't really bad in the 1st...was just the usual play good d for 20sec only for Indy to get it inside and score as 24sec clock expires.

Offensively, lets face facts. The 5-out/spread doesn't really work against this team. They're too damn long and are too damn good at closing out to shooters. Their ability to close out on shooters is especially problematic when Wade's playing at half speed. He's Miami's most creative attacker. Without his ability to create driving lanes out of thin air, the Heat are stuck with Chalmers as their only attacker. Bron is too busy trying to get the shooters going.

Game 3's explosion was a product of Miami going away from the spread, and instead using a simplified-iso/post based attack. Go back and watch game 3. You'll notice they tried to go back to the 5-out/spread to open the 3rd....and it failed. Wade and UD bailed out a couple horrible possessions with tough shots late in the clock.

They cant run their base offense against this team unless Shane and Ray blackout and start making contested 3's.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Jace said:


> UD credits Juwan for the halftime peptalk.


Haslem said it again (now at the press conference).


----------



## Jace

They've cloned Tyler Hansbrough. Three Hansbroughs now.


----------



## doctordrizzay

So Wade and Bosh have been complete non-factors again?

They better be the ones taking a severe pay cut to keep Lebron in 2014.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 34s
> Haslem said Juwan Howard threw things around in the locker room during halftime


:laugh:


----------



## Jace

tone wone said:


> Weird ass game to say the least. Biggest positive was the defense from the 2nd on was great. Honestly, it wasn't really bad in the 1st...was just the usual play good d for 20sec only for Indy to get it inside and score as 24sec clock expires.
> 
> Offensively, lets face facts. The 5-out/spread doesn't really work against this team. They're too damn long and are too damn good at closing out to shooters. Their ability to close out on shooters is especially problematic when Wade's playing at half speed. He's Miami's most creative attacker. Without his ability to create driving lanes out of thin air, the Heat are stuck with Chalmers as their only attacker. Bron is too busy trying to get the shooters going.
> 
> Game 3's explosion was a product of Miami going away from the spread, and instead using a simplified-iso/post based attack. Go back and watch game 3. You'll notice they tried to go back to the 5-out/spread to open the 3rd....and it failed. Wade and UD bailed out a couple horrible possessions with tough shots late in the clock.
> 
> They cant run their base offense against this team unless Shane and Ray blackout and start making contested 3's.


Yup, it's how they defend the corners so well. We've faced two teams in a row that are probably the best at taking away a principle element of our offense.


----------



## Jace

That's good for Juwan that he still has that pull in the lockerroom without even ever dressing. It's his role though.


----------



## Wade County

Am I the only one who thinks Juwan losing his shit is ****ing hilarious? LMAO


----------



## doctordrizzay

I haven't seen haslem do this in a looooooong time. Very nice. Can't believe its been Haslem and Chalmers as the second and third best player this series.


----------



## doctordrizzay

LeBron on his third quarter: “I kind of went back to my Cleveland days at that point ...and be more of a scoring threat ..."

That's not a good thing. I hope Wade can muster up a decent game in game 6. He's been such a disappointment.


----------



## DWade06

Good win. UD needs to go 8 for 9 one more time


----------



## tone wone

Jace said:


> Yup, it's how they defend the corners so well. We've faced two teams in a row that are probably the best at taking away a principle element of our offense.


For it being the playoffs and going against a team that knows you inside-out, Miami was great offensively against Chicago

Indy doesn't overload the strong side as aggressive as Chicago. Bron and Wade showed great patience against them. They knew they could manipulate them. Get them leaning too far, quick swing pass and allow the guys on the weakside to attack. They were REALLY loading up on Bron after game 2.

Its just been really hard for Miami to move this defense with the spread.

Spo is being stubborn. I cant say that I blame him. I wouldn't want to abandon this system either.


----------



## Wade County

That move that UD does on Hibbert, fake the J and drive, is EXACTLY what Bosh should be doing regularly. Back to back 7pt games for CB...lift your game son


----------



## Jace

Wish there was footage of Juwan going apeshit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade hasnt scored 20 points in a game, in 11 games.

CB is averaging 3 rebounds per game this series

Ray and Shane are a combined 8-35 from 3

And the Heat are 1 game away from the Finals.


----------



## Wade County

Hypothetically, if we won the 'chip this season, would Juwan's ring be the most unearned championship ring in the history of sports? Or did Eddy Curry take and keep that mantle for eternity?


----------



## Jace

tone wone said:


> For it being the playoffs and going against a team that knows you inside-out, Miami was great offensively against Chicago
> 
> Indy doesn't overload the strong side as aggressive as Chicago. Bron and Wade showed great patience against them. They knew they could manipulate them. Get them leaning too far, quick swing pass and allow the guys on the weakside to attack. They were REALLY loading up on Bron after game 2.
> 
> Its just been really hard for Miami to move this defense with the spread.
> 
> Spo is being stubborn. I cant say that I blame him. I wouldn't want to abandon this system either.


That's a good point about Chicago loading the strong side. I remember actually being surprised by the looks Battier was getting. Just wasn't hitting them. Tom Haberstroh had me convinced they wouldn't give up anything in the corners.


----------



## Wade County

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade hasnt scored 20 in 11 games.
> 
> CB is averaging 3 rebounds per game this series
> 
> Ray and Shane are a combined 8-35 from 3
> 
> And the Heat are 1 game away from the Finals.


Those are unbelievable stats. 

Wade and CB are averaging like 13 per in the playoffs too arent they?

No wonder Bron feels like it's The Cleveland Show right now.


----------



## Wade County

Do you think Spo has lost patience with Shane finally?

Just the 8 minutes tonight.


----------



## Jace

Might be some loss of patience, but Shane hasn't looked very good on West all season, and Spo has been avoiding it (not so coincidentally, West played 40:30). Not to mention he's tried to go with dual bigs a bit more lately.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> Do you think Spo has lost patience with Shane finally?
> 
> Just the 8 minutes tonight.


I just think UD and Bird, especially UD, earned themselves more minutes tonight.


----------



## Wade County

Weird how what worked for us all season and when Bosh went down in 2012 playoffs, is now reversing course and hurting us in the 2013 postseason.


----------



## Jace

That's all the combo of Indiana's elite D and our shooters going ice cold.










Not sure what Hansbrough did, but knowing him it was bitchy. :yes:


----------



## doctordrizzay

Jace said:


> That's all the combo of Indiana's elite D and our shooters going ice cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what Hansbrough did, but knowing him it was bitchy. :yes:


Birdman is just so much more scarier than tyco tyler


----------



## Wade County

Psycho T looks like a 'default human'. He's so generic.


----------



## Jace

The more I look at that replay, the more baffled I am he wasn't ejected. First the dirty check, then the shove out of nowhere. On top of that it's hard to tell what got him agitated. I can see them retroactively correcting it with a suspension. Ugly sequence Birdman.


----------



## Wade County

Yeah I won't be at all surprised, or outraged if he is. 

:joel: to step up!


----------



## 77AJ

C U in game 6 Go Pacers!


----------



## Wade County

Didn't you used to love Dwyane Wade and regularly cheer for the Heat? What happened to turn you off?

I don't get it.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wade County said:


> Didn't you used to love Dwyane Wade and regularly cheer for the Heat? What happened to turn you off?
> 
> I don't get it.


He's a bandwagoner...leave him be. He will be a huge Spurs fan after this series anyways.


----------



## 77AJ

Wade County said:


> Didn't you used to love Dwyane Wade and regularly cheer for the Heat? What happened to turn you off?
> 
> I don't get it.


I still like Dwyane Wade, however I'm not a fan of super teams reloading. Once Ray Allen abandoned the Boston Celtics for less money, to join an already superstar stacked team, I cussed out lout, and said enough is enough. I'm squarely opposed to super teams anymore. Nothing remotely against Wade, James, Bosh personally, just a difference in philosophy. So teams like the Indiana Pacers and Golden State Warriors are teams more in my lane. 

C U guys in Indiana. Should be another hell of a game.


----------



## 77AJ

doctordrizzay said:


> He's a bandwagoner...leave him be. He will be a huge Spurs fan after this series anyways.


I've been a fan of the San Antonio Spurs back when Terry Cummings was my favorite player on their team. Don't be disrespectful my dude.


----------



## IbizaXL

Jace said:


> The more I look at that replay, the more baffled I am he wasn't ejected. First the dirty check, then the shove out of nowhere. On top of that it's hard to tell what got him agitated. I can see them retroactively correcting it with a suspension. Ugly sequence Birdman.


a little lip reading after the refs pushed him aside was he kept getting pushed by Tyler. couldnt make out the rest. but i was sure Birdman was getting ejected after that shove. he might miss the next game?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade2Bosh

IbizaXL said:


> a little lip reading after the refs pushed him aside was he kept getting pushed by Tyler. couldnt make out the rest. but i was sure Birdman was getting ejected after that shove. he might miss the next game?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The league will definitely review it. Right now im thinking 70% chance he misses the next game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

When UD scores at the AAA, they play the Souljaboy "UUUU"

It'd be cool if they played the beginning from the Born n Raised song from DJ Khaled.

The "Born n Raised in the county of Dade" part. Hell, UD is in the damn video to begin with


----------



## Jace

:laugh: You haven't noticed 23AJ has just been backing whatever team we're facing? He even drops by every round to inform us of his new affiliation (now even prepping us for his SA switch should we advance), this time equipped with a sweet new avatar. Kinda weird to hate a team you liked because they got better on paper. I mean, Indiana already had eventual All-Star trio George, Hibbert, and Granger, and then got all superteam greedy and added All-Star David West. Cheaters! Hypocrisy AJ32! How dare you root for good teams that get better? (SA is another one...Which reminds me of when they added Michael Finley after winning their '05 title. We offered him more money, but he thought he had a better chance to win in SA. Heat won the title.)

The Ticket's morning show has been calling Hansbrough Beaker. Muppet duel!


----------



## doctordrizzay

23AJ said:


> I've been a fan of the San Antonio Spurs back when Terry Cummings was my favorite player on their team. Don't be disrespectful my dude.


LMFAO

Hahaha. I like how you come out and say you're a bandwagoner though


----------



## 77AJ

doctordrizzay said:


> LMFAO
> 
> Hahaha. I like how you come out and say you're a bandwagoner though


calling me a bandwagoner is what you want to describe me as, by all means go right ahead. And I will disagree vehemently, considering I'm actually rooting for a team that's not the favorite to win the chip, proves my point that I'm not a bandwagon fan. 

checkmate!


----------



## doctordrizzay

23AJ said:


> calling me a bandwagoner is what you want to describe me as, by all means go right ahead. And I will disagree vehemently, considering I'm actually rooting for a team that's not the favorite to win the chip, proves my point that I'm not a bandwagon fan.
> 
> checkmate!


That's exactly what a bandwagoner is....you're going from Team to Team in the playoffs. While we all stick with the same team.

You're jumping from one bandwagon to the other....Log out dude...you're embarrassing yourself. Just log out.


----------



## 77AJ

doctordrizzay said:


> That's exactly what a bandwagoner is....you're going from Team to Team in the playoffs. While we all stick with the same team.
> 
> You're jumping from one bandwagon to the other....Log out dude...you're embarrassing yourself. Just log out.


2.	jump on the bandwagon , climb on the bandwagon , get on the bandwagon to join or give support to a party or movement that seems to be assured of success

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/bandwagon

Again, no I'm not a bandwagon fan, rooting for the Indiana Pacers is proof of that.

Again checkmate!


----------



## doctordrizzay

23AJ said:


> 2.	jump on the bandwagon , climb on the bandwagon , get on the bandwagon to join or give support to a party or movement that seems to be assured of success
> 
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/bandwagon
> 
> Again, no I'm not a bandwagon fan, rooting for the Indiana Pacers is proof of that.
> 
> Again checkmate!


And you're rooting for the Spurs next series....Jumping from one bandwagon to the other....Log out dude. Just Log out.

You're embarressing yourself. Log Out


----------



## 77AJ

doctordrizzay said:


> And you're rooting for the Spurs next series....Jumping from one bandwagon to the other....Log out dude. Just Log out.
> 
> You're embarressing yourself. Log Out


If you're going to call someone a bandwagon fan, you might want to look up what the word actually means. Hence me giving you a link. 

By rooting for teams that are not the favorite to win it all. Is not a bandwagon fan. Get that through your thick skull ...

checkmate!


----------



## doctordrizzay

23AJ said:


> If you're going to call someone a bandwagon fan, you might want to look up what the word actually means. Hence me giving you a link.
> 
> By rooting for *teams* that are not the favorite to win it all. Is not a bandwagon fan. Get that through your thick skull ...
> 
> checkmate!


Teams. Exactly the point. That's bandwagon at it's finest. 

Log out dude, you're embarrassing yourself so bad right now. It's hard to watch. Just Log out.


----------



## 77AJ

doctordrizzay said:


> Teams. Exactly the point. That's bandwagon at it's finest.
> 
> Log out dude, you're embarrassing yourself so bad right now. It's hard to watch. Just Log out.


Let me help you, look up a few posts, and click on the link. It will give you the definition of bandwagon. Enough said. 

checkmate!


----------



## Drizzy

Okay, let's drop the term bandwagoner.

You DO jump from team to team though.


----------



## Drizzy

There's no point in arguing. He knows exactly what he's doing.


----------



## Drizzy

23AJ said:


> Let me help you, look up a few posts, and click on the link. It will give you the definition of bandwagon. Enough said.
> 
> checkmate!


For the record...I have ZERO problem with you wanting the Heat to lose....that's not a problem. When the Lakers play...I cheer for whoever is playing against them.

My issue is that you claim to have liked every team we play since "before we were in diapers". You're already setting up to be a Spurs fan in the next round. That part is ridiculous.

Cheer for the Pacers...but don't act like they've been your team all along. We can all go back in the forum and show that that has not been the case.


----------



## Jace

It's just weird AJ.


----------



## Basel

Checkmate!


----------



## Drizzy




----------



## Drizzy




----------



## Drizzy

That second one got cut off juuuuuuuuuuust in time.


----------



## Ben

Drizzy said:


> For the record...I have ZERO problem with you wanting the Heat to lose....that's not a problem. When the Lakers play...I cheer for whoever is playing against them.
> 
> My issue is that you claim to have liked every team we play since "before we were in diapers". You're already setting up to be a Spurs fan in the next round. That part is ridiculous.
> 
> Cheer for the Pacers...but don't act like they've been your team all along. We can all go back in the forum and show that that has not been the case.


Since you've only been here since 2012, you won't know. This happens every year in the playoffs. You'll soon learn to love it, and be amazed by how he keeps it up.


----------



## Drizzy

Ben said:


> Since you've only been here since 2012, you won't know. This happens every year in the playoffs. You'll soon learn to love it, and be amazed by how he keeps it up.


The quote in your sig suggests that as well.


----------



## Eternal

doctordrizzay said:


> Teams. Exactly the point. That's bandwagon at it's finest.
> 
> Log out dude, you're embarrassing yourself so bad right now. It's hard to watch. Just Log out.


Why do you care if he's a bandwagon fan or not, if you are too? You root for whatever team Lebron is on.


----------



## -33-




----------



## Drizzy

Eternal said:


> Why do you care if he's a bandwagon fan or not, if you are too? You root for whatever team Lebron is on.


I wouldn't say that's quite as bad. We have a guy who's followed Ray Allen his whole career on the boards too. At least you're cheering for the same guy to succeed.

I'll say right now...unless he goes somewhere I REALLY can't stand...it's going to be hard not to cheer for Andrew Wiggins wherever he lands just because I'm Canadian.


----------



## Jace

Hopefully somewhere out West, like Sacramento.


----------

